# Choosing a Printer for Light Use



## Orangutan (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there a good-quality photo printer that would be cost-effective at just ~10 pages per month? I don't need high-end art-quality, but something comparable to a Pixma Pro-100. Although I could print at a local business, there's a convenience in having it at home, and also the option to learn a bit about photo printing.

I currently own a monochrome laser printer, and it covers most of my needs. I've thought about buying a color printer for occasional photo printing, as well as routine color documents. It used to be true that color printers burned ink whether used or not, either "evaporating" it, or requiring aggressive cleaning cycles for clogged heads.

Does anyone have experience with a light-duty photo printer?

Thank you.


----------



## Sauropod (Sep 6, 2015)

I have had excellent luck with the Canon IP7220 I bought for fun a few years back just to see what a sub-$100 printer can do. I was surprised at the quality of the output and it is now my "pick-up truck" printer dedicated to family-and-friends requests for small prints. I used to use my 9500 for such requests but discovered my friends and family couldn't tell the difference between printers.

I have owned it for a few years now and use it once or twice a quarter. I have had zero problems with clogs or dried out inks. I went on a printing spree one holiday and ended up buying a set of 3rd party inks. I wished I hadn't as I could immediately see the difference in color. However, none of my friends/family noticed, and even after I showed them they didn't care. So going forward I'll keep using 3rd party inks in it.

Self-reflection section: I think I get so used to critiquing and pixel-peeping that I forget the average person isn't going to hold the print up to the light at various angles and use a loop to intentionally look for print nuances. Instead they gaze upon the print and smile at the memory it has captured.


----------

